# Birthday Smoke for Cheez



## raptor700 (Apr 24, 2011)

My buddy Cheez is new to SMF, But is no stranger to cooking great food.

His B-Day was saturday, So we fired up Ribzilla and started throwing meat on.

We started with a pork shoulder,








Then some spares







And before we new it we had moinks,abt's,chicken,some baked beans with *boykjo*'s "super secret"keilbasa, and ofcourse 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Tried to get a pic before it was gone







Thanks for checkin' out our Smoke!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Cheez!  What a great looking spread, Cheers!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2011)

Awesome smoke Raptor. Happy birthday to Cheez!


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't beat that for a Bday celebration! Great job boys!


----------



## les3176 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thats some fine grub,looks like a great birthday!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cheez - that is a great looking smoke Raptor


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice Rap!!!!-----------Real Nice!!!!

I think I saw a pic or two that were smuggled over to the Fountain of Youth. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alelover (Apr 25, 2011)

That's is quite the birthday spread. Wish I had a friend like you.


----------



## raptor700 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone,Especially my neighbor (*fpnmf*), who has some pics as well!

We had a great time and some great food, if i do say so myself! Maybe craig will post some of his pics?

But until then.................

From left to right.....Steve, *Cheez* (jesse),*fpnmf*(craig), and his better half sissy. Thanks for stopping by neighbor


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cheez...

Great Looking Grub...


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 25, 2011)

Dude!

I posted pics Sunday morning..

We had a great time and loved being there.

We still have some leftovers.

Thanks for being a great host!!

Craig & Sissi.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/105695/an-afternoon-at-raptors-with-q-view#post_623049


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 26, 2011)

Hope Jesse had a great Birthday and all that food looks awesome!!!!!


----------

